

Astronomers Turn To Omniscopes For Low Cost Observation - dhimes
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/24075/

======
frossie
There is a trade-off in resorting to interferometry - your resolution goes way
up, but your field of view goes way down. For certain kinds of science, you
are still better off with a nice big dish.

(Disclaimer: I work for the largest sub-millimetre dish in the world)

------
dhimes
Original paper here: <http://arxiv.org/abs/0909.0001>

